# making a knife sheath



## lobby (Feb 1, 2016)

I just bought one of these little itinomonn knives and I was thinking of what would be the easiest way to make a sheath for this thing? Maybe leather?


----------



## daveb (Feb 1, 2016)

I've had one of these for awhile, great little knife, sharpens easy. I use it on SV bags, open boxes, etc. I carry mine in a leather sheath, would love to have a kydex (sp?) one. Was thinking about asking Sam from Buttermilk about making one the next time I have a "project". I have absolutely no mechanical skills myself so if you find a solution pls post.


----------

